

Remote Exploit Against the Aircrack-NG Tools - etix
http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/12217

======
joezydeco
_This reveals the possibility to gain control over $EIP._

Wow, it's Gibson's Black ICE for real. We live in amazing times.

~~~
whimsy
Perhaps someone could explain this.

~~~
joezydeco
Go read _Neuromancer_. It's a little dated now, but in the 80s this was
cutting-edge science fiction.

Black ICE were security countermeasures that would infect _you_ , even kill
you, for getting to close to a machine in cyberspace.

~~~
whimsy
Ah, perhaps I should have been more specific. Through Neuromancer, Shadowrun,
and other Cyberpunk works, I'm familiar with Black ICE.

But what's $EIP?

------
jrockway
Application-level software written in C mismanages memory allocation? I can't
believe it!

------
jdietrich
Mmmm, this irony is delicious.

------
ShabbyDoo
Spy vs. Spy

------
sliverstorm
Hey, you're sneaking around someone else's network. It's an occupational
hazard :)

